# Fedor Emelianenko vs Jeff Monson November 20th RUSSIA



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M-1 Global: Fedor vs. Monson
Date: Nov 20, 2011
Location: Moscow, Russia
Venue: Olympic Arena
Broadcast: Pay-per-view










MAIN CARD (Pay-per-view)

Fedor Emelianenko vs. Jeff Monson
Jose Figueroa vs. Daniel Weichel - for lightweight title
Juan Manuel Suarez vs. Aleksander Yakoviev
Mairbek Taisumov vs. Josh Thorpe
Xavier Foupa-Pokam vs. Arthur Guseinov​


> http://mmaweekly.com/jeff-monson-an...or-emelianenko-at-m-1-global-nov-12-in-russia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure where to post M-1 global MMA news so here it goes. Looks like Fedor isnt facing a total scrub. I think Jeff Monson is still a average opponent and can be "good" on a rare day. This is a fight i was interested in 3-4 years ago but i guess now is as good time as ever.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Must spread rep around.

Good news, relatively speaking. I know they said they weren't seriously considering Randleman, but I was worried.

Wonder if Monson will still fight Gonzaga.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

After seeing Cormier totally wreck Monson, Fedor should win this one.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

This should be a win for Fedor. Monson is a clear knotch below his last three opponents but still a good enough opponent to put Fedor back on the map SOMEWHAT.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

*Fedor Emelianenko Returns Against Jeff Monson November 12*



> Fedor Emelianenko will attempt to break his three-fight losing streak on November 12 against Jeff Monson. Monson announced the fight via his Twitter account.
> 
> M-1 Global co-found Vadim Finkelstein announced that Emelianenko's next fight would take place in Russia.
> 
> ...


Emelianenkos taking this fight. At least his getting back to the W's. 

BTW, eat that Budhi.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I fecking love this fight!! Been wanting to see it for ages.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> I fecking love this fight!! Been wanting to see it for ages.


Imagine if Fedor lost this one as well, i'd imagine a retirement then.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I really don't see that happening though. Monson's big and slow, Fedor's chubby and fast. I think Fedor will (T)KO him pretty quickly. Cormier rocked Monson a few times but never went for the kill, if Monson even looks hurt against Fedor he'll get swarmed.

Can't see Monson getting this to the ground either, which is where he has his biggest chance to win. Even there I don't see him finishing Fedor at all, maybe getting a decision if he manages to continue completing takedowns.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

hmmm This is as good a match up as M1 could have fixed up. Fedor is light years ahead of Monson in the Stand up department, and should have enough to keep this from going to the ground.
Monson's only chance is to grab a guillotine if Fedor ever tries to shoot, i dont see him having enough top control to work a sub on Fedor.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I guess their going to scoop up the biggest fights outside the ZUFFA zone they can get. Monson is a good start and shouldn't be much for Fedor to handle.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Pleasantly suprised with the Monson fight. Thought that M-1 would have chose a no name European for Fedor to crush.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

I hope its either come back for Fedor, or the end of a true champions career.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Hope Fedor wins.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Monson steals this fight. Monson looked slow and sluggish against Cormier but this is a fight that he has been chasing for years and I doubt there is a single fight that would motivate him more. Fedor has always struggled against high level grapplers and a lack of confidence after 3 losses will likely have a mental effect on him.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I think that, stylistically, this has been a really good fight for Monson for a long time. If he can slow the fight down to his own pace (he's generally a slow starter, though he can have some very explosive bursts when he gets rolling) then he keep Fedor under control. Monson is a grinder, and tough as hell on the ground. Fedor is solid on the mat, but he does make some technical mistakes, or at least do things in very odd ways, and Monson is the type of guy you have to be very technical against, otherwise he just smashes his opponents.

Fedor is in a rough spot, since this is a challenging fight stylistically, and he's looked really bad in his last few bouts. Monson hasn't been great, but Jeff's a gamer, and even though he's getting on in his career, too, he definitely hasn't been as shaky lately as Fedor.

I'm split on this one. I'm still hesitant to pick against Fedor, but I'm leaning towards Monson at the moment. Monson is always suspect on his feet, but he's notoriously difficult to actually knock out, so I think this fight will have to go to the ground eventually, and we'll see if Jeff can grind out the decision.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Btw, just so you guys know, Monson actually lost 2 days ago RD1 by submission (to strikes), to some random name.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Leed said:


> Btw, just so you guys know, Monson actually lost 2 days ago RD1 by submission (to strikes), to some random name.


Cletus Sacks in 26 seconds according t wikipedia. Couldn't find anything about him in the internet. :confused02:


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah, lol, probably got fooled. :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Leed said:


> Btw, just so you guys know, Monson actually lost 2 days ago RD1 by submission (to strikes), to some random name.


Dooon't think he did.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well there has been a recent trend of old dogs making comebacks. Tito, Big Nog, Jens Pulver, and Arlovski all made comebacks. It is concievably possible for Fedor to make a comeback.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Fedor fairytale just gets sadder by the day. 

I love Monson, but he is shot just like Fedor is. Fedor should honestly just retire. He was thinking retirement after the Silva beating. Why hang on to get a few more W's? Plus there is no one outside of Zuffa that is really great to fight at HW. Maybe he will dip back into the Matt Linland type bag or go to Dream. Pretty sad for the once supposed best to ever do it.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Leed said:


> Btw, just so you guys know, Monson actually lost 2 days ago RD1 by submission (to strikes), to some random name.


Does anyone have a source for this? Apparently it _was_ on wikipedia. I'd imagine its gone now because it was unsourced. It isn't listed on sherdog or mma.tv.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Tyson Fury said:


> Pleasantly suprised with the Monson fight. Thought that M-1 would have chose a no name European for Fedor to crush.


Me too, which kind of made sense really. I would think he needs a win or two and then give him somebody like Monson. I guess a guy like Fedor wants a test. I give him props.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

In the stage of his career where he should be retired or basking in his glory he's instead relegated to the same status as Tim Sylvia and Andre Arlovski. How is that possible...

Va-dummy! When are they ever going to learn. The communist old world thinking is archaic. I admire Fedor's loyalty, but can he not see what's happened to his legacy in such a short span. 

I don't want to hear if he somehow loses to "The Snowman."


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

This is such a stupid date for their fight.

November 12 we have
-Pacquio fighting
-UFC JDS-Cain fox card.

Who is going to tune in to watch Fedor vs Monson?? Im sorry but he is by far the worst draw of the 3.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> This is such a stupid date for their fight.
> 
> November 12 we have
> -Pacquio fighting
> ...


Is aint russia 8 hours ahead? I'm guessing this fight happens between 12pm-8 eastern time.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> Is aint russia 8 hours ahead? I'm guessing this fight happens between 12pm-8 eastern time.


Not sure and i dont even know the broadcasting details. But i think its still stupid because this fight is going to be overshadowed like crazy. I dont think anyone even cares about this fight with all the other stuff just recently announced.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Not sure and i dont even know the broadcasting details. But i think its still stupid because this fight is going to be overshadowed like crazy. I dont think anyone even cares about this fight with all the other stuff just recently announced.


pretty sure a lot of people will be watching this fight. The fox thing is what a 1 hour special...then everybody at 11 30 will either go to bed or watch the pacman fight. 

Remember if the fight is in russia, fedor is still an icon over there. I know for sure a lot of Russians around the world will watch this fight somehow. Its not like its a big fight anyways. But it will still be highly watchable due to the fact its fedor.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Not sure and i dont even know the broadcasting details. But i think its still stupid because this fight is going to be overshadowed like crazy. I dont think anyone even cares about this fight with all the other stuff just recently announced.


Going to be overshadowed? 

It is being foughht in Russia, between 2 old washed up men. It would be overshadowed by a Kimbo backyard brawl on live TV. The fight doesn't prove anything. Not many people would care if it was the only thing happening that day.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well the ProElite fight card was overshadowed by UFC 134 if you remember. That show was a success. As one person mentioned Russia is ahead.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Going to be overshadowed?
> 
> It is being foughht in Russia, between 2 old washed up men. It would be overshadowed by a Kimbo backyard brawl on live TV. The fight doesn't prove anything. Not many people would care if it was the only thing happening that day.


I'm sure the majority of this forum would watch the fight if they could.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Going to be overshadowed?
> 
> It is being foughht in Russia, between 2 old washed up men. It would be overshadowed by a Kimbo backyard brawl on live TV. The fight doesn't prove anything. Not many people would care if it was the only thing happening that day.


Who made you our spokesman? I will be watching it, and I'm sure millions will be too.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I'm sure the majority of this forum would watch the fight if they could.


I'm an MMA junkie, but unless it is free TV I'm not going searching to watch it. I'm not watching a crappy stream of it. Because it isn't important. Jeff Monson looked absolutely terrible vs. Corimer and is 40 years old. Fedor has lost 3 in a row. If Fedor KO'd him it really doesn't mean much. And Monson has no shot of pulling it out. 

I watch most all the organizations going right now, but I won't waste my time searching for this fight on a Saturday night. This is the status Fedor is headed towards. Fighting on the Tim Sylvia, Monson, James Thompson, Gabe Gonzoga circuit. 

This fight means nothing. Unless you are a Fedor hugger who will enjoy another meaningless win thrown on the record. Which I'm not. Wouldn't miss a meaningful Fedor fight...but those days are past.

He should really skip fighting old broken down men and just go back to his sideshow fights over in Japan. Maybe revive the MMA world in Japan. Maybe fight Kimbo or something in DREAM like he loved doing for a few years.


----------



## woeisme (Jul 25, 2011)

i'd still watch this. 
i'm a long time fedor fan, not the nutcase ones.
but i still like him, always have, always will. 
just like how i feel about vovchanchyn and sakuraba.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I was never a nutfan either. I did believe however that as long as he was undefeated he deserved his number one spot. But I'd still watch this fight even if he isn't ranked.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I would like to see it, but it's not on my have to see list. Monson went on my shit list after his fight with Tim Sylvia, and the fight with Cromier didn't help. I really loathed Sylvia and I wanted him gone, I just thought he was a really boring fighter. I had just started getting into MMA and this was one of the fist PPVs I bought. God that was a horrible fight, and I had to watch 5 rounds of it. I hope Fedor knocks him out quick.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Monson for the most part has lost any and all ferocity that he had. Fedor as we saw from his fight agaisnt Henderson actually was pretty fast. He will probably handle Monson.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This fight may be 5 years to late but I still want to see it. To many people are sleeping on Monson. I feel confident saying that the Snowman will shock everyone and take this fight. Monson via North South Choke round 1.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not so sure. Monson has slowed down significantly. Fedor as we saw from the Henderson fight is still a pretty fast fighter.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone got info on this fight...ie start time,etc?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well considering that this fight was only announced recently I don't think any of those details will surface anytime soon. Probably some of it will become available in the coming weeks. It's a good question as to who will broadcast it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm not so sure. Monson has slowed down significantly. Fedor as we saw from the Henderson fight is still a pretty fast fighter.


Monson was never gonna win a striking battle anyways. Monson looked like shit against Cormier but stylistically that was a horrible match up for him. Monson is a somewhat passable striker with a solid chin, a decent wrestler but his true strength lies in his ground game, especially his top game which is second to absolutely nobody.. Against Cormier Monson had practically zero hope of gaining top control, against Fedor I like his chances a lot more especially if he comes out aggressive.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well if Monson is gonna loose a striking battle then he is in trouble. Fedor is still a fighter to be reconded with in the striking department. No matter how strong a chin you get if you hit hard enough you'll get rocked and fall to defeat.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd say Monson has a 30-40% chance of winning this fight outside of Russia. In Russia however I think Fedor finishes him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well if Monson is gonna loose a striking battle then he is in trouble. Fedor is still a fighter to be reconded with in the striking department. No matter how strong a chin you get if you hit hard enough you'll get rocked and fall to defeat.


Monson won't make it a striking battle he will look to take it to the ground ASAP where he will have the advantage.

I just rewatched part of the Monson Cormier fight as well and I don't think that people are giving Cormier enough credit for being a pretty fast and agile guy. I don't think Monson was moving as slowly as some people think.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well considering that Monson was one of the victums that Cormier took out to steamroll into the Grand Prix I think that turned out. Cormier has proven that he can adapt to anyone. Like he said, Bigfoot is not Cain Valesquez whom he works with.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Monson also looked better striking with Cormier than Bigfoot. I am even more confident now since tonight just served to validate my suspicions.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Monson also looked better striking with Cormier than Bigfoot. I am even more confident now since tonight just served to validate my suspicions.


True. Monson absorbed alot more punishment that Silva could.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It just shows that even though Monson is slow he can still absorb attack. However, Cormier just proved tonight what we all knew. Bigfoot has a glass jaw and all it took was good placed shots.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I'm an MMA junkie, but unless it is free TV I'm not going searching to watch it. I'm not watching a crappy stream of it. Because it isn't important. Jeff Monson looked absolutely terrible vs. Corimer and is 40 years old. Fedor has lost 3 in a row. If Fedor KO'd him it really doesn't mean much. And Monson has no shot of pulling it out.
> 
> I watch most all the organizations going right now, but I won't waste my time searching for this fight on a Saturday night. This is the status Fedor is headed towards. Fighting on the Tim Sylvia, Monson, James Thompson, Gabe Gonzoga circuit.
> 
> ...


While I agree with some of the above, you lump Kimbo in with Monson, Gonzaga, etc....

This fight would have been prime time 4 years ago.

Kimbo is a joke of a fighter, one trick pony. He'd last less than a minute against any top 10 talent.

Edit-= Also, T-minus 3 days for the streaming video guys


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it's a good fight. Though unfortunately both fighters have come on hard times. I agree Kimbo would get womped against a top ten fighter.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, it's a good fight. Though unfortunately both fighters have come on hard times. I agree Kimbo would get womped against a top ten fighter.


You're absolutely right.

I think a loss for Fedor would be a nail in the coffin 

Both guys are great fighters with a ton of talent. Should be interesting to see how things go.

I see Fedor dictating the pace, sending a barrage of punches and kicks towards Monson.

Monson will come forward, get tagged, drop and get finished via TKO. However, I do know if they go to the ground, Monson is a grappling machine and Fedor should take a more caution approach.

:thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm sure Fedor is taking the victory here. He still has lethal hands that could put anybody out in the HW division.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think if the Fedor that fought Henderson shows up Fedor will win. Even though he lost that was a pretty good fight. Monson on the otherhand when he fought Cormier got dominated.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

I hope Monson steals this fight. Just so I can laugh.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't want to laugh. There is nothing more I would like to see then the Last Emperor rebound. This is his chance to do so.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm hearing Jeff Monson can't even sit down in the plane ride his back is so bad....I've heard about Monson's lack of ability to even move for a while but apparently it's gotten absurd.


If Fedor loses to a damn near cripple he should retire.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...It's so strange. Just a few years ago, Fedor was on top of the world launching Brett Rogers' head into the stands. Today, it's kinda sad seeing such a good, humble, quiet, confident, dominant champion slide into the inevitable sunset of retirement. If Fedor loses to Monson, surely he *MUST* hang up the gloves. His legacy has already been tarnished, which is sad in itself. All Fedor needs to do is keep the damn fight on the feet and avoid any clinching. Monson can't strike. He's only 5 foot 9 and Fedor has every advantage. Even though Monson is a ground guru, Fedor has had amazing submissions in his career as well. Emelianenko needs to simply control the distance and NOT come out guns blazing. He once had amazing timing with his punches that finished many. He needs to be patient, use his good footwork and time some good shots that should drop Jeff and hopefully finish him....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

A fight 5 years in the making that I can't wait to see. Monson takes it because he is the better grappler and is more motivated for the fight he has waited a long time for. Monson via north south choke round 1.

_For those who don't know, after Monson lost to Tim Sylvia, Bodog approached him about fighting Fedor in Russia. Monson who knew he just lost a title fight and had a long way back to one went to the UFC and asked for his release so he could take the fight. The UFC eventually granted it but dragged there feet in doing so and by the time Monson got it Bodog had went with Plan B Matt Lindland. 5 1/2 years later Monson gets his fight a little late and a lot of luster lost but hey same thing happened to Wandy/Liddell and it delivered._


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

who is feedor?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Fedor was the last Pride Heavyweight Champion, won multiple tournaments in the Rings promotion, and won the WAMMA Heavyweight title. He was ranked for years as the number one heavyweight in the world. Then he went into Strikeforce and dropped three losses in a row and now he's in M-1.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is hands down going to be the best Sunday afternoon MMA to watch tomorrow.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think this is technically Sunday morning. Or am I wrong? Either way good fight.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I just want Fedor to win. Such a humble little fella.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> I think this is technically Sunday morning. Or am I wrong? Either way good fight.


It does, live, but I can't get up that early.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

K R Y said:


> I fecking love this fight!! Been wanting to see it for ages.


Yea maybe years ago.

Can't imagine you were waiting years for a 0-3 Fedor facing a stationary snowman who has no way of getting the fight to the ground. And is a mess standing.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> This fight may be 5 years to late but I still want to see it. To many people are sleeping on Monson. I feel confident saying that the Snowman will shock everyone and take this fight. Monson via North South Choke round 1.


What on earth made you believe Monson had any sort of chance?

Was it the amazing showing vs. Corimer? Perhaps the breathtaking decision wins over Tony Lopez and Maro Perek sold you?

:confused03:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Yea maybe years ago.
> 
> Can't imagine you were waiting years for a 0-3 Fedor facing a stationary snowman who has no way of getting the fight to the ground. And is a mess standing.


He wasn't a 0-3 Fedor years ago ,now was he?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Results!



> It made not have been a vintage Fedor Emelianenko performance, but it ended victoriously like so many other of his fights did prior to a recent three-fight skid in Strikeforce.
> 
> Returning home to his native Russia and facing veteran globetrotter Jeff Monson in the headliner of Sunday's "M-1 Global: Fedor vs. Monson" event, Emelianenko cruised.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/26204/m-1...elianenko-cruises-in-win-over-jeff-monson.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well nice to finally see Fedor get a win after his three loss streak. I'd imagine he'll get quite a homecoming in Japan. Glad to hear that Dream has at least one show left in them.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I hope this wasn't the fight to put Fedor 'back on track'. I admit he looked okay, but purely as a result of Monson looking awful.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rauno said:


> He wasn't a 0-3 Fedor years ago ,now was he?


Um....thats why I said maybe years ago it could have been highly anticipated. 

By him saying "I fecking love this fight" I assumed he was STILL oozing with anticipation...even though 1 is old and crusty and the other is a shell of his former self. 

Make sense?:confused05:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is the first time I can remember that Fedor followed a game plan. Great win! 

Is there anyone who can translate what they all said after the fight especially what Putin was saying...


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Looks like Fedor finally fell into the trap that claimed so many other fighters trying to recover from a losing streak. He is now extra cautious. Sad to see it happen to Fedor.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Monson is a cripple who couldn't even sit down on the plane, he had. To stand most of the flight so tell me again why this is a good win for Fedor.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

worst fight ever, lol at all the dumb bells claiming fedor is back, if you saw the fight you would cringe at that, I would have uploaded it if it wasn't so god damn awful


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Sad looking fight for Fedor. It could well be time to ride into the sunset.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> Looks like Fedor finally fell into the trap that claimed so many other fighters trying to recover from a losing streak. He is now extra cautious. Sad to see it happen to Fedor.


Looks like he was following a game plan the whole time, sth that hasn't happened in a long time and a part of the reason why Fedor used to be the most exciting guy's out there.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Monson is a cripple who couldn't even sit down on the plane, he had. To stand most of the flight so tell me again why this is a good win for Fedor.


Because people want to believe in fairy-tales.

People want to believe is is still awesome. 

People want to believe he COULD still be a top HW. 

It was a terrible fight vs. a crippled opponent. It is sad but it is what it is. Now he is running back to DREAM to take on a guy who is like 4-1-1. He should have never came to the U.S. He should of stayed in Japan after Pride and kept fighting cans.


----------



## Rob$$oN (Oct 16, 2009)

^LOL

He's just making money for retirement+promoting M1(he has like 10% of it).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well the question is whether Fedor is willing to compete for the M-1 heavyweight title or if he's just wanting fights. More then likely he'll go for titles in other promotions. If he does compete in Dream he maybe given the title there.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Fedor needs to get on that TRT shit and come back to the USA. He is a legend, but its sad what he has to result to in order to get a fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This event is pretty entertaining. Especially considering that Putin was there and talked to Fedor. Not often a former President is at a MMA event.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> This event is pretty entertaining. Especially considering that Putin was there and talked to Fedor. Not often a former President is at a MMA event.


Nothing surprising seeing as Fedor is the Russian MMA legend and the event took place in Moscow, the capital of Russia.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Putin is a black belt in Judo himself. He's Fedor's mafia back-up. lol! Cool that Fedor got the win. I knew all he had to do is keep it standing and time his punches. Fedor beating Monson is at least a step in the right direction. Jeff recently lost to Daniel Cormier as well. I think the only way Fedor can make big waves again is if he fights in the US and beats a top Heavyweight...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think the only way Fedor could face a top heavyweight is if he faces someone in a secondary promotion. We are talking maybe SharkFights Boddy Lashley or someone in ProElite. Though honestly I can only see a rematch between Fedor and Tim or Andrei.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Who is there for Fedor to face outside the Zuffa.
*
Cole Kondrad
*-Wouldn't mind tbh. 

*
Andrei Arlovski
Tim Sylvia
*-His crushed them both.

*
Sergei Kharitonov
Bobby Lashley
*.Meh..

Things aren't looking good


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Who is there for Fedor to face outside the Zuffa.
> *
> Cole Kondrad
> *-Wouldn't mind tbh.
> ...


Fedor may be fighting Satoshi Ishii in Japan at New Year's.

Of course, I saw Evgeni Kogan just tweeted this yesterday:

@danawhite Fedor vs Velasquez in 2012, lets make this happen. Fedor is back, and a fight w/ Cain will prove it.

Source.

Helwani tweeted that Dana said hell no to the idea.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

As far as top hw's go Fedor is a non-factor and IMO has been for a wile. He's a legend for his time a time when a lot of fighters just weren't that great but he was hyped his record was padded and now he's old news.

I stopped caring about him about three years ago when it became painfully obvious he was ducking fighters.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he hasn't been for a while but he's now insignificant. He isn't necessarily old news but he is insignificant now. I was down when he lost three in a row but at least he's back up.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Bonnar426 said:


> Looks like Fedor finally fell into the trap that claimed so many other fighters trying to recover from a losing streak. He is now extra cautious. Sad to see it happen to Fedor.


That's a bit harsh. When you have a three fight losing streak, you obviously have to change something in your game if you want to become successful again, but adjustments take their time. Emelianenko fought more or less the same way for more then ten years, so it's probably quite hard not to go berserk, but stick to a rather strategic gameplan.

That Monson fight didn't show us whether Emelianenko is back or not as Monson was rather a walking heavy bag (he was already horrible slow against Cormier). It was more a feeling out for Emelianenko whether he could become comfortable with a new approach. Only his next fights will tell whether it works in real competition. He is not that old yet, so in theory a comeback is still possible.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is a bit harsh. Fedor had to make adjustments to his game. He has to gain confidence in his fights again and this is how he will do it.


----------

